# where can I buy it?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It sells in rolls. ~1/8" thick. I got it with my old set up and was using to reduce flow trough teeth of the overflow box. As was suggested before I tried wallmart, handcraft store, homedeopt and etc

found it thank you guys

Greg it is a Durablo product for roofing. It is a soffit vent.

http://www.duraflo.com/Duraflo.aspx?categoryID=58



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

sig said:


> It sells in rolls. ~1/8" thick. I got it with my old set up and was using to reduce flow trough teeth of the overflow box. As was suggested before I tried wallmart, handcraft store, homedeopt and etc


That looks like plastic "gutter guard" to me, Greg - the stuff that sits in the top of aluminum guttering along the edge of your roof to stop leaves, tennis balls and such from getting in the channel and causing blockages in downspouts... You should find it in Home Depot, Lowes, Rona, etc??


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> That looks like plastic "gutter guard" to me, Greg - the stuff that sits in the top of aluminum guttering along the edge of your roof to stop leaves, tennis balls and such from getting in the channel and causing blockages in downspouts... You should find it in Home Depot, Lowes, Rona, etc??


it looks like, but gutter guard I seen in Home depot is different. any way tanks and I will go again.
This piece really reduces noise from the falling water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have seen SS metal mesh just like this at the Metal Supermarket.. they had it in stainless steel, in a few different mesh sizes. They will cut to order while you wait, but there are not many of the stores. You can look them up online for their locations. I went to the one in Etobicoke, on Jutland Ave.. 22 Jutland. Nice guy there, very helpful.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fishfur said:


> I have seen SS metal mesh just like this at the Metal Supermarket.. they had it in stainless steel, in a few different mesh sizes. They will cut to order while you wait, but there are not many of the stores. You can look them up online for their locations. I went to the one in Etobicoke, on Jutland Ave.. 22 Jutland. Nice guy there, very helpful.


Thanks, Looks like what I have is old model. I got today with the bigger holes.
I would like to avoid metal in SW tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

